#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Кагью >  > > >  >  >  Друкпа Кюнле

## Vadimko

Привет, честной компании!

Вопрос для тех кто знает как должен себя вести Лама, чем заниматься и что не делать - наверняка вы знаете про Друкпу Кюнле, признаный герой, широко почетаем, есть ли оправдание такому его поведению, в ваших глазах?

ЗЫ: да, я осознанно и намеренно немного разжигаю  :EEK!:

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

Вадимко!

Слово "должен" применимо к тем, кто брал обязательства. А если не брал или успешно сложил, то и не должен.

ЗЫ: Разжигать не стоит, спички детям не игрушка  :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (30.03.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

В моих глазах оправдание такому его поведению есть, и это его реализация.

Лама не должен вести себя как Друкпа Кюнле (или Падмасамбхава), до тех пор пока он не в состоянии продемонстрировать уровень реализации как у Друкпы Кюнле (или у Падмасамбхавы).

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (30.03.2011), Ринчен Намгьял (30.03.2011)

----------


## Denli

В "Жизнеописании достойным монахов" есть эпизод, когда кто-то из крупных переводчиков (к сожалению запамятовал имя), живший при дворе императора монах, был вынужден взять себе в жены несколько певичек. Император заставил мотивируя тем, что не должен прерваться род такого великого человека. Ну и его ученики, тоже монахи, взяли себе кто одну, кто две, а кто и сразу 10 баб - по примеру учителя, так сказать. Тогда учитель вышел к ним, положил в патру гвоздей и иголок, и съел их со словами: "Если кто-то может это повторить, он может продолжать жить в блуде". Ни слова не вру. Так в книге написано. 
ЗЫ: За господином Нидалом таких подвигов не было замечено вроде как... да...

----------

AlexThunder (24.03.2012), Lion Miller (30.03.2011), Pema Sonam (30.03.2011), Дордже (30.03.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (30.03.2011), Ринчен Намгьял (30.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (30.03.2011), Юндрун Топден (30.03.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

Еше Нинбо. извините, если перейду на личность (заренее извиняюсь)
Вы уже демонстрировали свое понимание ваджраяны, основанное на материалах, которые к некоторым разделам ваджраяны прямого отношения не имеют (например на основании писаний школы Чистой Земли). Не стоит продолжать упорствовать в том же духе. С точки зрения обывателя Падмасамбхава также вёл себя очень неадекватно, но это не мешало признать его великим учителем.

----------

Артем Тараненко (31.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (30.03.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Лама не должен вести себя как Друкпа Кюнле (или Падмасамбхава), до тех пор пока он не в состоянии продемонстрировать уровень реализации как у Друкпы Кюнле (или у Падмасамбхавы).


Если есть реализация, тем более зачем так себя вести?

----------

Denli (30.03.2011), Еше Нинбо (30.03.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

В случае реализации (действительно реализации) дзогчена или махамудры поведение может стать необусловленным как внутренними состояниями, так и внешними событиями. Если же есть обусловленность, то есть желание показывать тот или иной образ жизни, мыслей и пр., то это не реализация, даже если назвали святым.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (30.03.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> В случае реализации (действительно реализации) дзогчена или махамудры поведение может стать необусловленным как внутренними состояниями, так и внешними событиями. Если же есть обусловленность, то есть желание показывать тот или иной образ жизни, мыслей и пр., то это не реализация, даже если назвали святым.


 И, тем не менее сам Будда ввёл правила Винаи, которых придерживались  даже для Арьи, исходя из следующих положений (не дословно):
1) ради благополучия Сангхи
2) ради удобства Сангхи
3) для контроля неустойчивых людей
4) ради удобства благонравных монахов
5) для предотвращения загрязнения в этой жизни
6) для защиты от загрязнений, возможных в следующих жизнях
7) для угождения тем, кто ещё не ощутил радостей Дхаммы
8) для увеличения удовольствия тех, кто ощутил радости Дхаммы
9) ради создания истинной Дхаммы
10) для пользы Винаи
11) для дружбы с домохозяевами

----------

Sten (05.04.2011), Алексей Шумилин (30.03.2011), Дордже (30.03.2011), Еше Нинбо (30.03.2011), Содпа Тхарчен (30.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (30.03.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

> Если есть реализация, тем более зачем так себя вести?


Махапсиддха обладает непосредственным восприятием многих аспектов причинно-следственных связей, хотя если он еще не стал Буддой, то не обладает полным всезнанием и всеведением. Поэтому он может вести себя с точки зрения обыденного восприятия парадоксально и с точки этого восприятия его поступки могу казаться нарушением нравственности, обетов винаи  и т.п., хотя таковыми не являются. 
Например Атише сказали что из кельи одного из монахов Наланды по ночам слышен женский смех. Атиша ночью увидел что у этого монаха в келье красивые женщины. Утром он изгнал его из монастыря. После этого Тара - идам которого практиковал Атиша не являлась ему. А когда явилась, сидела отвернувшись. Атиша спросил, почему она так поступает. Тара ответила, что Атиша изгнал из Наланды Бодхисаттву 8 бхуми а девушки были дакинями, которые приходили к этому монаху, что если он не хочет умереть из-за такого тяжкого поступка, он должен идти учить Дхарме в Тибет.

----------

Pema Sonam (30.03.2011), Дондог (30.03.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (30.03.2011), Ринчен Намгьял (30.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (30.03.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

Топпер. Вы различаете понятия обусловленности и необусловленности? По вашему получается, что просветленный просто обязан быть обусловленным, что в принципе не так.

----------

Артем Тараненко (31.03.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (30.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (30.03.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

> И, тем не менее сам Будда ввёл правила Винаи, которых придерживались  даже для Арьи, исходя из следующих положений (не дословно):
> 1) ради благополучия Сангхи
> 2) ради удобства Сангхи
> 3) для контроля неустойчивых людей
> 4) ради удобства благонравных монахов
> 5) для предотвращения загрязнения в этой жизни
> 6) для защиты от загрязнений, возможных в следующих жизнях
> 7) для угождения тем, кто ещё не ощутил радостей Дхаммы
> 8) для увеличения удовольствия тех, кто ощутил радости Дхаммы
> ...



Будда Даровал учение о нравсвенности на 3 уровнях.
1) Обеты протимокши - обеты мирян, обеты полных и неполных монахов.
2) беты Бодхисаттвы
3) Обеты Ваджраяны

В любом случае обеты это метод а не сама реализация.

----------

Дордже (30.03.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (30.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (30.03.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

Vadimko, было бы ошибко считать что мы обладаем реализацией досточтимого Другпы Кунле и можем себя вести как он.  :Smilie:

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (30.03.2011), Ринчен Намгьял (30.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (30.03.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Топпер. Вы различаете понятия обусловленности и необусловленности? По вашему получается, что просветленный просто обязан быть обусловленным, что в принципе не так.


Вообще говоря, жизнь Будды и Архатов показывала, что они не начинали танцевать голыми под луной и спариваться с супругами. Более того, Будда вполне себе ввёл целый устав, в котором прописаны не только форма одежды, но и стиль поведения монахов. Этого устава придерживались и сами Арьи и даже Будда.

Касаемо необусловленности внешним и внутренним: вдвойне непонятно, зачем тогда "просветлённым" вести себя так, как это осуждаемо в обществе? Каковы мотивы подобного поведения? Неужели просветлённая необусловленность, как только скидываются рамки нравственности, являет себя в подобном обличьи? Чем тогда подобные "просветлённые" отличаются от обычных людей, если их поведение не является совершенным?

----------

Еше Нинбо (30.03.2011)

----------


## Akaguma

Проще признать, что вел он себе не подобающе, чем доказывать какие то там реализации. Будда же себя так не вел. Ни тибетскому буддизму, ни Дхарме вообще не убудет ни грамма.

----------

Еше Нинбо (30.03.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Махапсиддха обладает непосредственным восприятием многих аспектов причинно-следственных связей, хотя если он еще не стал Буддой, то не обладает полным всезнанием и всеведением. Поэтому он может вести себя с точки зрения обыденного восприятия парадоксально и с точки этого восприятия его поступки могу казаться нарушением нравственности, обетов винаи  и т.п., хотя таковыми не являются.


Всё понятно. Только как нам определить: махасиддха перед нами или распутник, если оба ведут себя одинаково?



> Например Атише сказали что из кельи одного из монахов Наланды по ночам слышен женский смех. Атиша ночью увидел что у этого монаха в келье красивые женщины. Утром он изгнал его из монастыря. После этого Тара - идам которого практиковал Атиша не являлась ему. А когда явилась, сидела отвернувшись. Атиша спросил, почему она так поступает. Тара ответила, что Атиша изгнал из Наланды Бодхисаттву 8 бхуми а девушки были дакинями, которые приходили к этому монаху, что если он не хочет умереть из-за такого тяжкого поступка, он должен идти учить Дхарме в Тибет.


Это уже, как я понимаю, из народного творчества?
Вы можете привести описание подобного поведения ближайших учеников Будды?

----------

Денис Евгеньев (30.03.2011), Дондог (30.03.2011), Еше Нинбо (30.03.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

Будды проявляют себя в различных формах, не только в форме монаха, и демонстрируют различное поведения. Так же и Арья Бодхисаттвы.

Что касается общества, то например на Гвинее или в некоторых Африканских страхах было каннибализм является нормой. А отказ например от него - нарушением нравственности.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (30.03.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> В любом случае обеты это метод а не сама реализация.


Не соглашусь с вами. Реализация не отличается от обетов. И то и другое - нравственность. Только у обычных людей её приходится сдерживать обетами, а у просветлённых нет нужды в обетах. Их нравственность уже и так совершенна. Они не способны намеренно  убивать живых существ, лгать, испытывать сексуальные желания, воровать. Им не нужен алкоголь.
Но даже они придерживались внешней стороны Винаи, по причинам изложенным чуть выше.




> Будды проявляют себя в различных формах, не только в форме монаха, и демонстрируют различное поведения. Так же и Арья Бодхисаттвы.


Этот момент в данном подфоруме я обсуждать не буду. Моё мнение вы и без этого знаете.



> Что касается общества, то например на Гвинее или в некоторых Африканских страхах было каннибализм является нормой. А отказ например от него - нарушением нравственности.


Нравственность бывает обусловленна обществом, а бывает и необусловленна. Например, сроки вступления в половую связь - частично обусловлены. А вот убийство ЖС - необусловленый критерий. 

129.Все дрожат перед наказанием, все боятся смерти –
Поставьте себя на место другого. Нельзя ни убивать, ни понуждать к убийству.

130. Все дрожат перед наказанием, жизнь приятна для всех –
Поставьте себя на место другого. Нельзя ни убивать, ни понуждать к убийству.
Дхп.

----------

Еше Нинбо (30.03.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

Палец, указывающий на луну и луна это одно и то же?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> даже Будда.


Это был его выбор. Он в принципе не обязан был себя так вести.




> Касаемо необусловленности внешним и внутренним: вдвойне непонятно, зачем тогда "просветлённым" вести себя так, как это осуждаемо в обществе?


Они обусловлены осуждением общества? Сомневаюсь. Если исходить из того, что большинство может быть право, то значит реализованное существо должно быть обусловлено и подражать другим, что не обязательно. Просветлённое или реализованное существо выбирает методы для других в соответствии с их особенностями. Поведение кажущееся "нарушением" может таким являться только для стороннего наблюдателя, который не понимает всех причин такого поведения.




> Каковы мотивы подобного поведения?


Почитайте жизнеописание. Увидите. А еще лучше посмотрите комменты на учения махамудры и дзогчен. там написано без прикрас. В частности то, что плохими действиями по сути ничего не нарушается, а хорошими ничего не очищается. И то и другое - относительный уровень и собственн ок просветлению имеет отдаленное отношение. А вот к мирскому счастью или горю - имеет прямое отношение.




> Неужели просветлённая необусловленность, как только скидываются рамки нравственности, являет себя в подобном обличьи?


Вы видите в данном случае нарушение нравственности. Кто-то видит необусловленное вашими представлениями поведение.




> Чем тогда подобные "просветлённые" отличаются от обычных людей, если их поведение не является совершенным?


Будда не обязан был вести себя в соответствии с требованиями окружающих и их представлениями о совершенстве. Или будете с этим спорить?

----------

Caddy (30.03.2011), Dondhup (30.03.2011), Денис Евгеньев (30.03.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (30.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (30.03.2011)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Вопрос в том на луну ли палец указывает.)))

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вопрос в том на луну ли палец указывает.)))


А палец ли? И где то, что злые люди называют луной? И каков тот, кто указывает  :Smilie:

----------


## Айвар

Оно "необусловлено", только с точки зрения стороннего наблюдателя, который не в теме, сути происходящего. Тот же Друкпа, он действует очень избирательно и точно по отношению к адресату своего послания. На мой взгляд, у него нет действий вообще и в общем.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (30.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (30.03.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Это был его выбор. Он в принципе не обязан был себя так вести.


Как будет вести себя лишённый килес и асав? Лишённый недоброжелательности, похоти, желаний, равностно ко всем относящийся, познавший на практике анатта?
Вы считаете, что он мог бы вести образ жизни домохозяина со всеми супружескими обязанностями? (про жизнь разбойника и развратника я уж и не спрашиваю)



> Они обусловлены осуждением общества? Сомневаюсь.


Не обусловленны. 8 мирских дхамм не касаются Арьев. Однако и нарушать устои общества Арьи не спешат, ибо у них нет в том необходимости.



> Просветлённое или реализованное существо выбирает методы для других в соответствии с их особенностями. Поведение кажущееся "нарушением" может таким являться только для стороннего наблюдателя, который не понимает всех причин такого поведения.


На каком основании можно утверждать подобное?
Как это оправдывает пьянство, распутство? Падмасамбхава, если мне не изменяет память, даже сына порешил? 



> Почитайте жизнеописание. Увидите. А еще лучше посмотрите комменты на учения махамудры и дзогчен. там написано без прикрас. В частности то, что плохими действиями по сути ничего не нарушается, а хорошими ничего не очищается.


Тогда зачем предпринимать эти плохие действия в принципе? Какова мотивация?



> И то и другое - относительный уровень и собственн ок просветлению имеет отдаленное отношение. А вот к мирскому счастью или горю - имеет прямое отношение.


Не могу с вами здесь согласиться. Убийств ЖС - это всегда убийство. И если считать, что Арьи на подобное способны, то в чём их отличие от непросветлённых?



> Вы видите в данном случае нарушение нравственности. Кто-то видит необусловленное вашими представлениями поведение.


Вот мне и интересно на каком основании это можно увидеть?



> Будда не обязан был вести себя в соответствии с требованиями окружающих и их представлениями о совершенстве. Или будете с этим спорить?


Так чем же всё-таки отличаются Арьи от обычных людей, если их поведение не совершенно? Чего тогда они добились?

Вообще, перенести бы тему или часть темы в общий раздел.

----------

Алексей Шумилин (30.03.2011)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Вопрос в том на луну ли палец указывает.)))


Ну... кто не поленился голову поднять и посмотреть на луну, того кривизна пальца уже не волнует.

----------

AlexThunder (24.03.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (30.03.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Всё понятно. Только как нам определить: махасиддха перед нами или распутник, если оба ведут себя одинаково?


А как определить, какой монах передаёт истинную Дхарму, а кто ложную, если оба внешне ведут себя одинаково, ничего не нарушая?

Или достичь понимания пустотности, или спросить у тех, кто достиг.

----------

Дифо (30.04.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Как будет вести себя лишённый килес и асав? Лишённый недоброжелательности, похоти, желаний, равностно ко всем относящийся, познавший на практике анатта?


Ни мне ни вам это не ведомо. Поставим вопрос по-другому - как должен себя вести тот, кто не обусловлен благими или негативным и действиями, страхом страдания (в том числе) и пр. Как с вашей точки зрения и с его собственной? Про его точку зрения ни вы, ни я сказать не можем. Он необусловлен нашими представлениями.




> Вы считаете, что он мог бы вести образ жизни домохозяина со всеми супружескими обязанностями? (про жизнь разбойника и развратника я уж и не спрашиваю)


Мы удалились от темы, от Кюнле. Его действия были направлены на пользу определенным существам в определенных условиях, а не основывались на его личных желаниях.




> Не обусловленны. 8 мирских дхамм не касаются Арьев. Однако и нарушать устои общества Арьи не спешат, ибо у них нет в том необходимости.


Про отказ от каннибализма как нарушение нравственных устоев в некоторых местностях Андрей уже писал. Если для Арьи нет необходимости в нарушении таких устоев, то получается ,что он также должен страдать каннибализмом.




> Как это оправдывает пьянство, распутство?


У вас есть привязанность к благим деяниям? Или страх получения воздаяния за негативное? Всё это не оправдание. Но метод должен соответствовать ученику.




> Тогда зачем предпринимать эти плохие действия в принципе? Какова мотивация?


См. выше. Плохое-хорошее - это также относительный уровень и ничего больше (сейчас наверное кагьюпинцы скажут, что оправдываю действия Оле  :Smilie:  ).




> И если считать, что Арьи на подобное способны, то в чём их отличие от непросветлённых?


Ну не в одеждах же.




> Так чем же всё-таки отличаются Арьи от обычных людей, если их поведение не совершенно?


Видением, воззрением, реализацией этого. А поведение - всего лишь поведение, хотя это и звучит крамольно (ну и слово вспомнил).




> Вообще, перенести бы тему или часть темы в общий раздел.


Если перенести тему в общий раздел, то начнется обычный холивар. И потом все будем ругаться на одного из учеников Оле, который решил поднять этот вопрос.

----------

AlexThunder (24.03.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (30.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (30.03.2011)

----------


## Vadimko

> Vadimko, было бы ошибко считать что мы обладаем реализацией досточтимого Другпы Кунле и можем себя вести как он.


вопрос был не про меня и не про "нас"  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Топпер

> А как определить, какой монах передаёт истинную Дхарму, а кто ложную, если оба внешне ведут себя одинаково, ничего не нарушая?


Как минимум в части Винаи у них значит всё неплохо  :Smilie: 
А как определить?  Будда давал для этого критерии.

----------

Еше Нинбо (30.03.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Ни мне ни вам это не ведомо.


Почему неведомо? Ведомо. Мы можем почитать Типитаку. Надеюсь, вы признаёте, что Будда - Пробуждённый?



> Поставим вопрос по-другому - как должен себя вести тот, кто не обусловлен благими или негативным и действиями, страхом страдания (в том числе) и пр. Как с вашей точки зрения и с его собственной? Про его точку зрения ни вы, ни я сказать не можем. Он необусловлен нашими представлениями.


Как он должен себя вести и каковы будут плоды, Будда описывал неоднократно. 



> Мы удалились от темы, от Кюнле. Его действия были направлены на пользу определенным существам в определенных условиях, а не основывались на его личных желаниях.


Откуда вы знаете, что не на его личных желаниях?



> Про отказ от каннибализма как нарушение нравственных устоев в некоторых местностях Андрей уже писал. Если для Арьи нет необходимости в нарушении таких устоев, то получается ,что он также должен страдать каннибализмом.


Если вы про *поедание мяса*, а не про убийство, то теоретически может. Но это будет не на благо Сангхе. Поэтому Будда запретил монахам (и Арьям в т.ч.) поедать человеческое мясо.



> У вас есть привязанность к благим деяниям? Или страх получения воздаяния за негативное? Всё это не оправдание. Но метод должен соответствовать ученику.


Опять таки не понял, как из этого вытекает оправдание пьянства и распутства?



> См. выше. Плохое-хорошее - это также относительный уровень и ничего больше (сейчас наверное кагьюпинцы скажут, что оправдываю действия Оле  ).


Как это относительный? Лишение жизни ЖС - относительный уровень? А сами ЖС об этом знают, что их можно убивать?

Если всё относительно, тогда тем более нет смысла нарушать нравственное поведение. Какой смысл бухать, если удовольствия от этого нет? Только печень можно посадить таким образом.



> Ну не в одеждах же.


Отличие в нравственном поведении. 



> Видением, воззрением, реализацией этого. А поведение - всего лишь поведение, хотя это и звучит крамольно (ну и слово вспомнил).


А в чём выражаются видение, воззрения и реализация? Если человек начал, например ,сожительствовать с ученицами, то о какой реализации может идти речь?



> Если перенести тему в общий раздел, то начнется обычный холивар. И потом все будем ругаться на одного из учеников Оле, который решил поднять этот вопрос.


Можно часть сообщений перенести. Я то здесь в гостях и не сильно хочу продолжать в этом разделе.
Могу, в принципе, новую тему открыть, в продолжение этой.

----------


## Dondhup

Собственно суть диспута в том, что последователи Тхеравады (опираясь на палийкий канон)  и Сутраяны (опираясь на чань) не признают за Дхарму Ваджраяну и пытаются доказать что практика в соответствии с этой традицией неверна.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (30.03.2011)

----------


## Vadimko

> Если есть реализация, тем более зачем так себя вести?


а что по теме топика вы можете сказать, уважаемый?

----------


## Топпер

> а что по теме топика вы можете сказать, уважаемый?


По теме топика я здесь только и говорю. 
Просветлённый не может вести себя безнравственно. Иначе мы и Чикатило могли бы записать, при определённых усилиях, в просветлённые.

----------

Еше Нинбо (30.03.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> По теме топика я здесь только и говорю. 
> Просветлённый не может вести себя безнравственно. Иначе мы и Чикатило могли бы записать, при определённых усилиях, в просветлённые.


Поведение просветлённого не обязано соответствовать вашим представлениям о нем. Равно как и моим.

----------

Вангдраг (30.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (30.03.2011)

----------


## Vadimko

> По теме топика я здесь только и говорю. 
> Просветлённый не может вести себя безнравственно. Иначе мы и Чикатило могли бы записать, при определённых усилиях, в просветлённые.


следует ли ваш ответ понимать как отрицание реализации Друкпы Кюнле? реализованый так себя вести не может/не будет?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Почему неведомо? Ведомо. Мы можем почитать Типитаку. Надеюсь, вы признаёте, что Будда - Пробуждённый?


Признаю. Но признаю также что он давал учение для лиц с определенными способностями и наклонностями. И вдобавок во вполне определенной культурной среде. Появись он в другом месте, наставления могли быть другими.




> Откуда вы знаете, что не на его личных желаниях?


Так и вы не можете знать этого, а только предположить. В его жизнеописании о самопотакании как раз говориться довольно мало. А во то помощи другим в достижении реализации - достаточно много.
У Арьядевы относительно этого сказано:
"Отбросив пресечение жизни, станешь соответствовать [Учению] и будут называть добрым [человеком]. *Но только отречением от десяти неблагих не сможешь найти высший путь*. "
Другое высказывание:
"Если не постигнешь недвойственность, суть Совершенств как свободу от крайностей *надежд и опасений, даяния-взятия, благого-пагубного*, то даже творя добродетель, не освободишься в этой жизни"
Или:
"Безошибочен и прост ум Просветленного, что свободен от *двойственных проявлений*, таких как внешнее и внутреннее, боги и демоны, циклическое существование и нирвана, проявление и пустота и пр. Примером его является сфера небесного пространства"




> Если вы про *поедание мяса*, а не про убийство, то теоретически может. Но это будет не на благо Сангхе. Поэтому Будда запретил монахам (и Арьям в т.ч.) поедать человеческое мясо.


Вы сказали про то, что поведение должно соответствовать окружающим, чтобы не вызывать смятения. Получаем, что арьи просто обязаны вызывать смятение. То есть либо первичный посыл не тот, либо понимание первичного посыла обусловлено чем-то еще, кроме собственно учения.




> Как это относительный? Лишение жизни ЖС - относительный уровень? А сами ЖС об этом знают, что их можно убивать?


А по-вашему лишение жизни - это абсолютный уровень?  :Smilie:  действия тела в любом случае происходят на относительном уровне или уровне обусловленной относительной реальности.




> Если всё относительно, тогда тем более нет смысла нарушать нравственное поведение. Какой смысл бухать, если удовольствия от этого нет? Только печень можно посадить таким образом.


Если не учитывать что материя вторична и всё может трансформироваться, то да, смысла нет. А при определенном уровне всё берется под контроль. Вам это также известно.




> Отличие в нравственном поведении.


То есть в соответствии или не соответствии социуму. Но на пути Шакьямуни кажется ведь тоже ел отходы.




> А в чём выражаются видение, воззрения и реализация? Если человек начал, например ,сожительствовать с ученицами, то о какой реализации может идти речь?


Может. Но надо разбирать каждый случай, а не применять одно название сразу ко всему.




> Могу, в принципе, новую тему открыть, в продолжение этой.


Наверное не стоит. Или стоит на основании непредвзятого подхода. Вы можете такой обеспечить со стороны некоторых тхеревадинов?

----------

Caddy (30.03.2011), Денис Евгеньев (30.03.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (30.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (30.03.2011)

----------


## Chok Drang

> Касаемо необусловленности внешним и внутренним: вдвойне непонятно, зачем тогда "просветлённым" вести себя так, как это осуждаемо в обществе?


Может для того, чтобы отучить это общество осуждать всё то, чего оно не понимает?  :Wink:  
Будду Шакьямуни и его Архатов значительная часть индийского общества тоже между прочим не жаловала, какими бы нравственными они ни были...


Но...

Нынешнее перерождение Другпа Ринпоче является монахом Дзогчен монастыря. Он признан образцом соблюдения винаи и за всю свою жизнь не сделал ни одного "странного" поступка. Тем не менее и его реализация, и то, что он тулку Другпа Ринпоче ни у кого там не вызывает сомнения.  

Видимо всему своё время.

----------

AlexThunder (24.03.2012), Dondhup (30.03.2011), Pema Sonam (30.03.2011), Дмитрий Рыбаков (30.03.2011), Дондог (30.03.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (30.03.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (30.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (30.03.2011)

----------


## Akaguma

> Появись он в другом месте, наставления могли быть другими.


В другом месте он бы разрешил монахам пить водку и заниматься секасом.  :Smilie:

----------


## Дондог

> В "Жизнеописании достойным монахов" есть эпизод, когда кто-то из крупных переводчиков (к сожалению запамятовал имя), живший при дворе императора монах, был вынужден взять себе в жены несколько певичек. Император заставил мотивируя тем, что не должен прерваться род такого великого человека. Ну и его ученики, тоже монахи, взяли себе кто одну, кто две, а кто и сразу 10 баб - по примеру учителя, так сказать. Тогда учитель вышел к ним, положил в патру гвоздей и иголок, и съел их со словами: "Если кто-то может это повторить, он может продолжать жить в блуде".





> В "Жизнеописании достойным монахов" есть эпизод, когда кто-то из крупных переводчиков (к сожалению запамятовал имя), живший при дворе императора монах, был вынужден взять себе в жены несколько певичек. Император заставил мотивируя тем, что не должен прерваться род такого великого человека. Ну и его ученики, тоже монахи, взяли себе кто одну, кто две, а кто и сразу 10 баб - по примеру учителя, так сказать. Тогда учитель вышел к ним, положил в патру гвоздей и иголок, и съел их со словами: "Если кто-то может это повторить, он может продолжать жить в блуде". Ни слова не вру. Так в книге написано.


Это Кумараджива, который перевёл, например, Лотосовую сутру, мадхьямиковские шастры и т.д. При этом его отцу (индийскому монаху) тоже пришлось жениться на кучанской княжне. В Китай же его привезли насильно (и вроде бы вместе с Сандаловым Буддой).
При том если от брака Кумараяны родился сам Кумараджива, то о потомках Кумарадживы я никогда не слышал.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Топпер

> Поведение просветлённого не обязано соответствовать вашим представлениям о нем. Равно как и моим.


Так может ну его, тогда такое просветление? Представьте, вот некто просветляется и начинает приставать к вашей жене и малолетней дочери, а вас пытается убить. Нужен ЖС такой просветлённый?
Я бы лично от такого держался подальше. Подобное просветление примерно из той же области, что и доброта христианского бога: вначаше выгоняет Адама и Хаву из рая, потом устраивает потопы, потом собственного сына отправляет на крест для искупления им же допущенных ошибок.



> Признаю.


Если признаёте, зачем же отвергать поучения Будды? Ради чего?



> Но признаю также что он давал учение для лиц с определенными способностями и наклонностями. И вдобавок во вполне определенной культурной среде. Появись он в другом месте, наставления могли быть другими.


Это не более чем гипотеза!
Можно ли базировать свои выводы на таком фундаменте?



> Так и вы не можете знать этого, а только предположить.


Естественно. О древе судят по плодам. И если плоды горькие, мне сложно предположить, что древо доброе.



> "Безошибочен и прост ум Просветленного, что свободен от двойственных проявлений, таких как внешнее и внутреннее, боги и демоны, циклическое существование и нирвана, проявление и пустота и пр. Примером его является сфера небесного пространства"


Вот, вот. Поэтому с чего бы предполагать, что двойственные неблагие проявления исходят от святого?



> Вы сказали про то, что поведение должно соответствовать окружающим, чтобы не вызывать смятения. Получаем, что арьи просто обязаны вызывать смятение. То есть либо первичный посыл не тот, либо понимание первичного посыла обусловлено чем-то еще, кроме собственно учения.


Не понял что из чего получаем. Пока мы ничего ни откуда не получили.



> А по-вашему лишение жизни - это абсолютный уровень?


Это не по моему. Это Будда так учил. Что отнятие чужой жизни это акусала камма. Ибо неслучайное убийство возможно только при наличии килес.



> действия тела в любом случае происходят на относительном уровне или уровне обусловленной относительной реальности.


И поэтому Арьи не убивают и не потворствуют чувтсвенности и распутству. Они понимают, что в этом нет смысла. Это не помогает ЖС выйти из сансары.



> Если не учитывать что материя вторична и всё может трансформироваться, то да, смысла нет. А при определенном уровне всё берется под контроль. Вам это также известно.


Нет, мне об этом неизвестно. И опять же это противоречит словам Будды. Более того, противоречит его жизни. Сам Будда ушёл в Париниббану, когда тело умерло.

Возвращаясь к алкоголю всё равно непонятно какой смысл его пить для просветлённого. Т.е. в чём неоспоримые достоинства скажем, перед водой?



> То есть в соответствии или не соответствии социуму. Но на пути Шакьямуни кажется ведь тоже ел отходы.


Нравственность не целиком базируется на нормах социума. Но есть и абсолютные критерии.
Сиддхаттха Готама ел отходы до того, как он стал Буддой. После этого он питался подаянием. Таково правило всех Будд. Кроме того это не противоречило древнеиндийским установкам, где все саду так питались.



> Может. Но надо разбирать каждый случай, а не применять одно название сразу ко всему.


Можем разобрать и каждый случай. Так будет даже интереснее.



> Наверное не стоит. Или стоит на основании непредвзятого подхода. Вы можете такой обеспечить со стороны некоторых тхеревадинов?


Непредвзятый подход не должен противоречить общебуддийскому базису.

----------


## Топпер

> следует ли ваш ответ понимать как отрицание реализации Друкпы Кюнле? реализованый так себя вести не может/не будет?


А в чём его реализация выражалась?
Да, Арьи не ведут себя безнравственно.

----------

Еше Нинбо (30.03.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Может для того, чтобы отучить это общество осуждать всё то, чего оно не понимает?


Например можно было начать сожительствовать со своими сёстрами и дочерьми. Чем не способ отучить общество осуждать инцест.



> Будду Шакьямуни и его Архатов значительная часть индийского общества тоже между прочим не жаловала, какими бы нравственными они ни были...


Но не за нарушение в области нравственности!



> Нынешнее перерождение Другпа Ринпоче является монахом Дзогчен монастыря. Он признан образцом соблюдения винаи и за всю свою жизнь не сделал ни одного "странного" поступка. Тем не менее и его реализация, и то, что он тулку Другпа Ринпоче ни у кого там не вызывает сомнения.


Ну что же, значит прогресс в этой жизни, по сравнению с прошлой, налицо. Это радует.

----------

Дондог (30.03.2011), Еше Нинбо (30.03.2011)

----------


## Vadimko

> А в чём его реализация выражалась?
> Да, Арьи не ведут себя безнравственно.


думаю что ни одна из старых школ Тибета не отрицает реализацию Кюнле (я покрайней мере не знаю о таких отрицаниях), из чего возникает вопрос к вам - что вы делаете в этой части форму, мы же для вас "заблудшие души", вы что в "лучших" христианских традициях пытаетесь нас приести к свету истины?  :Smilie:

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (30.03.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> думаю что ни одна из старых школ Тибета не отрицает реализацию Кюнле (я покрайней мере не знаю о таких отрицаниях), из чего возникает вопрос к вам - что вы делаете в этой части форму, мы же для вас "заблудшие души", вы что в "лучших" христианских традициях пытаетесь нас приести к свету истины?


По факту спора вы ничего не сказали. Просто перешли на личности.

----------


## Джыш

Толку то спорить с тхеравадинами  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Дондог (30.03.2011)

----------


## Akaguma

> Толку то спорить с тхеравадинами


С ними не надо спорить, надо спорить с каноном и своими мыслями, что льзя, а что нельзя просветленным  :Smilie:

----------


## Карма Палджор

Топпер. У вас хорошее чувство юмора  :Smilie: 
Ну а теперь по порядку.




> Так может ну его, тогда такое просветление? Представьте, вот некто просветляется и начинает приставать к вашей жене и малолетней дочери, а вас пытается убить. Нужен ЖС такой просветлённый?


А нужен был в Индии такой просветлённый, который сам ушел из семьи и пр.? Он же тоже пошел супротив социума по-своему.  :Smilie: 




> Я бы лично от такого держался подальше. Подобное просветление примерно из той же области, что и доброта христианского бога


Не угадали. Это другая опера и другой театр. По сути просветлённый действительно никому не обязан обосновывать как-то свои действия. Он вне этих рамок, которые ему навязываются социумом или текстами (что не лучше в этом плане). Ведь даже найдись сейчас человек, который достиг просветления многие будут судить по нему по внешним проявлениям и соответствию текстам ,а не по тому, чего он достиг.




> Если признаёте, зачем же отвергать поучения Будды? Ради чего?


А они не отрицаются. Вам только кажется. С точки зрения ваджраяны и махаяны (в какой-то мере) отрицания не происходит. Повторяясь скажу, что махаяна и ваджраяна достаточно много обращают внимание на воззрение, мудрость, а не на действия на относительном уровне. Помогать старшим, больным и пр. - это также относительный уровень и относится не к воззрению, а к поведению.




> Можно ли базировать свои выводы на таком фундаменте?


Опустим сей вопрос, чтобы не поругаться.




> Естественно. О древе судят по плодам. И если плоды горькие, мне сложно предположить, что древо доброе.


Вот только лекарства не всегда бывают сладкими, хотя при этом их польза не становится меньше.




> Вот, вот. Поэтому с чего бы предполагать, что двойственные неблагие проявления исходят от святого?


Замечу, что действия святого анализируются наблюдателями со своей позиции, не понимая при этом ни мотивов, ни причин. поэтому двойственность появляется у наблюдателя, поскольку происходит конфликт между его представлениями и тем, что он видит.




> Это не по моему. Это Будда так учил. Что отнятие чужой жизни это акусала камма. Ибо неслучайное убийство возможно только при наличии килес.


Тем не менее само убийство будет не более чем действием на относительном уровне, которое приводит к результатам на относительном уровне.




> Они понимают, что в этом нет смысла. Это не помогает ЖС выйти из сансары.


Каждый метод, как уже говорил Андрей, показывается вполне определенному существу или группе существ. Так что только с точки зрения простого обывателя это не может быть показателем реализации или показывать путь выхода из сансары.




> Нет, мне об этом неизвестно.


Воззрения тхеравады не совсем совпадают с воззрениями той же мадхьямаки и пр. Ваджраяна базируется не на воззрениях тхеравады.




> И опять же это противоречит словам Будды.


Скорее противоречит вашему представлению, а не словам Будды. Так будет точнее.




> Более того, противоречит его жизни.


Его жизнь уже важнее чем его учение? Интересное наблюдение. Так на что будем полагаться? На жизнь или всё-таки тексты (тхеравады, махаяны и ваджраяны)?




> Возвращаясь к алкоголю всё равно непонятно какой смысл его пить для просветлённого. Т.е. в чём неоспоримые достоинства скажем, перед водой?


Нет смысла - пить или не пить алкоголь. Но как урок для других - может иметь смысл.
Праджня-парамита.  Сутра Ваджракету: 
Каковы эти четыре причины возникновения мудрости? Они таковы...Четвертое - *в соответствии с особенностями других*, вызывать [у них] интерес к Учению.




> Нравственность не целиком базируется на нормах социума. Но есть и абсолютные критерии.


На абсолютном уровне есть слова? Обозначения? Объекты для приклеивания ярлыков? Хм. Интересный подход  :Smilie: 




> Непредвзятый подход не должен противоречить общебуддийскому базису.


Так вы же не признаете сутры праджня-парамиты. Какой может быть общебуддийский базис...

----------

Caddy (30.03.2011), Nirdosh Yogino (30.03.2011), Pema Sonam (30.03.2011), Вангдраг (31.03.2011), Денис Евгеньев (30.03.2011), Дондог (30.03.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (30.03.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (30.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (30.03.2011)

----------


## Vadimko

> По факту спора вы ничего не сказали. Просто перешли на личности.


никакого спора не вижу. 

у меня к вам вопрос и я открыто и прямо его задаю, но не вижу ответа.

----------


## Карма Палджор

Убедительная просьба ко всем - вернуться к теме без перехода на личности. В частности эта просьба касается Джыш и Vadimko

----------


## Топпер

> Топпер. У вас хорошее чувство юмора


Благодарю  :Smilie: 



> А нужен был в Индии такой просветлённый, который сам ушел из семьи и пр.? Он же тоже пошел супротив социума по-своему.


Это с нашей т.з. он вопреки социуму действовал. В Древней Индии такое допускалось: мужья могли уйти в бездомность. Кроме того не забывайте, что в тот момент он не был ещё пробуждённым.



> По сути просветлённый действительно никому не обязан обосновывать как-то свои действия. Он вне этих рамок


Часть предписаний монахов - это действительно рамки, введённые для общества. В своём сообщении на первой странице я это указал.
Но вот отказ от убийства, лжи, прелюбодеяния,  - это уже внесоциальные критерии. Также как проявление щедрости. 



> Ведь даже найдись сейчас человек, который достиг просветления многие будут судить по нему по внешним проявлениям и соответствию текстам ,а не по тому, чего он достиг.


Естественно. Должен же быть у нас какой-то критерий. Иначе у нас будет не одна сотня Будд и Христов в мире. Просветление по праведной жизни и проверяется. Будда на эту тему говорил



> А они не отрицаются. Вам только кажется. С точки зрения ваджраяны и махаяны (в какой-то мере) отрицания не происходит. Повторяясь скажу, что махаяна и ваджраяна достаточно много обращают внимание на воззрение, мудрость, а не на действия на относительном уровне. Помогать старшим, больным и пр. - это также относительный уровень и относится не к воззрению, а к поведению.


Хорошо, в рамках этого подфорума не будем обсуждать этот момент. Слишком доктринально.



> Опустим сей вопрос, чтобы не поругаться.


Ок. Разбирать его не будем, но сам вопрос от этого не исчезает. Также, как и вопрос про воззрения (чуть выше который).



> Вот только лекарства не всегда бывают сладкими, хотя при этом их польза не становится меньше.


Лекарства - да, не всегда сладкие. Но если тренер по плаванию не умеет плавать, это заставляет задуматься.



> Замечу, что действия святого анализируются наблюдателями со своей позиции, не понимая при этом ни мотивов, ни причин. поэтому двойственность появляется у наблюдателя, поскольку происходит конфликт между его представлениями и тем, что он видит.


Так Дхамма в этом мире и была изложенна с т.з. двойственности и для двойственных людей. И мы в большинстве своём пребываем в двойственности. Странно было бы ожидать от недвойственных неучитывания этого обстоятельства. Вот Будда учитывал и не выкидывал никаких фортелей.
Это насчёт двойственнсоти.
А насчёт недвойственности опять же подчеркну, что Арьи не способны творить неблагое. Ибо у них все пороки унчтоженны и мудрость развита. С т.з. существа достигшего Ниббаны, нет смысла убивать и распутничать, ибо причин для этого, в виде ненависти, алчности или* невежества* нет. Пробуждённый знает, что таким образом он не спасёт ЖС из сансары. А вот проповедовав Восьмеричный Путь это возможно.



> Тем не менее само убийство будет не более чем действием на относительном уровне, которое приводит к результатам на относительном уровне.


Арьи не творят каммы т.к. у них нет килес. Они производят только крию. Для них убийство бы не несло каммических плодов. Но они не способны сознательно убивать.



> Каждый метод, как уже говорил Андрей, показывается вполне определенному существу или группе существ. Так что только с точки зрения простого обывателя это не может быть показателем реализации или показывать путь выхода из сансары.


Опять же в рамках этого подфорума я не буду обсуждать эту гипотезу.



> Воззрения тхеравады не совсем совпадают с воззрениями той же мадхьямаки и пр. Ваджраяна базируется не на воззрениях тхеравады.


Говоря откровенно воззрения Ваджраяны противоречат воззрениям Тхеравады. Но этом опять же здесь не будем. Дабы не холиварить.



> Скорее противоречит вашему представлению, а не словам Будды. Так будет точнее.


Не только моему представлению. В Махапариниббана сутте всё ясно изложено.



> Его жизнь уже важнее чем его учение? Интересное наблюдение. Так на что будем полагаться? На жизнь или всё-таки тексты (тхеравады, махаяны и ваджраяны)?


Его жизнь - часть проповедуемого им учения. Было бы странно, если бы слова Будды расходились с его поступками и образом жизни. Подобное свойственно для разных гуру из лжесект.



> Нет смысла - пить или не пить алкоголь. Но как урок для других - может иметь смысл.


Не могу согласиться с подобными объяснениями.
Вот у нас в стане для многих буддистов это и стало уроком, что пить можно (и нужно). 



> Праджня-парамита.  Сутра Ваджракету: 
> Каковы эти четыре причины возникновения мудрости? Они таковы...Четвертое - *в соответствии с особенностями других*, вызывать [у них] интерес к Учению.


Т.е. переводя с русского на русский можно и забухнуть за жизнь ради проповедования Дхаммы?  :Smilie: 



> На абсолютном уровне есть слова? Обозначения? Объекты для приклеивания ярлыков? Хм. Интересный подход


На абсолютном уровне есть дхаммы. И часть их них неблагие.



> Так вы же не признаете сутры праджня-парамиты. Какой может быть общебуддийский базис...


Так общебуддийский базис на то и общебуддийский, что признаётся всеми школами. Именно такой базис можно считать Дхаммой. Всё остальное - частные мнения учителей и тексты отдельных школ.

----------


## Топпер

> Убедительная просьба ко всем - вернуться к теме без перехода на личности. В частности эта просьба касается Джыш и Vadimko


Если дискуссия принимает такие обороты, то дабы не вводить в искушение участников, я в данном треде общение заканчиваю. Желающие могут окрыть тему в общем подфоруме. Или лучше в межбуддийском.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Истинная Ваджраяна и истинная Тхеравада не противоречат друг другу.
В Ваджраяне не отрицается нравственность. Учителя Ваджраяны считают большим проступком принижать Тхераваду (Хинаяну). Не знаю что говорят на этот счёт учителя Тхеравады.

Вот что говорит, например, мой учитель Ваджраяны Еше Лодой ринпоче по этой теме:

Из комментария Ело ринпоче к тексту Дхармаракшиты "Боевая чакра" (Махаянское преображение мышления):

"Большие учёные, но достоинств меньше, чем у злого духа,
Большие ламы, но страсть и гнев грубее, чем у Мары!
С криком ЧЕМ-СЕ-ЧЕМ! растопчи главу губительным заблуждениям!
С криком МАРАЯ! порази в самое сердце врага - привязанность к Я и его слугу-палача!

Комментарий Еше Лодой ринопче: Хорошо, если люди, занимающие высокое положение, обладают и высокими нравственными качествами. Когда люди, занимающие большой пост, имеют меньше достоинств, чем у злого духа - это весьма прискорбно. Бывают высокие ламы, у которых страсть и гнев грубее, чем у Мары. Настоящий лама - это человек, подавивший страсть, гнев и невежество, зародивший бодхичитту и обладающий многими высокими качествами. Если же некоторые только носят высокое имя ламы, но не обладают необходимыми достоинствами - какая польза может быть от таких людей! Таким "ламам" нужно стыдиться. Корень этих пороков заключён в эгоцентризме. Поэтому нужно попирать ногами заблуждение и сразить в сердце привязанность к Я и его слугу.

Воззрения "возвышенны", но повадки хуже, чем у пса,
Развеяли по ветру основу всех заслуг!
С криком ЧЕМ-СЕ-ЧЕМ! растопчи главу губительным заблуждениям!
С криком МАРАЯ! порази в самое сердце врага - привязанность к Я и его слугу-палача!

Комментарий Еше Лодой ринопче: Некоторые, хотя и говорят, что придерживаются высоких воззрений (таких, например, как махамудра или дзогчен), ведут себя хуже, чем свиньи и собаки: пьянствуют, развратничают, лезут в драки и т.п. В Тибете свинью считают нечистоплотным животным. Она предпочитает места, где больше грязи и нечистот. Говорят, что употребившему мясо свиньи трудно хранить нравственность, у него тупеет ум. Вот такой свинье уподобляется человек, не хранящий нравственность. Некоторые, считая себя тантристами, не придерживаются нравственных обетов. Но будь ты хоть сиддха - ты обязательно должен придерживаться нравственности. Нравственность - основа всех благих качеств. Те, кто пренебрегает этим, пускают по ветру своё счастье. Корень этих пороков заключён в эгоцентризме. Поэтому нужно попирать ногами заблуждение и сразить в сердце привязанность к Я и его слугу".

----------

AlexThunder (24.03.2012)

----------


## Chok Drang

> Например можно было начать сожительствовать со своими сёстрами и дочерьми. Чем не способ отучить общество осуждать инцест.


Все живые существа так, или иначе были нам матерями и сёстрами. Что ж теперь, ни с кем  не сожительствовать?  :Smilie: 

Тут и правда спорить не о чем. Бутанское общество Другпа Ринпоче не то чтбы не осуждало, а почитало за святого. И доказательством тому тот факт, что до сих пор каждый уважающий себя бутанец рисует в память о святом на стене своего дома член:

Наглядный символ почитания Другпа (Дракон) Ринпоче

----------

Вангдраг (31.03.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (30.03.2011)

----------


## Vadimko

> Тут и правда спорить не о чем. Бутанское общество Другпа Ринпоче не то чтбы не осуждало, а почитало за святого. И доказательством тому тот факт, что до сих пор каждый уважающий себя бутанец рисует в память о святом на стене своего дома член:


а нравственно ли это?  :Smilie: ))

----------


## Chok Drang

Абсолютно безнравственно  :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (30.03.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Это с нашей т.з. он вопреки социуму действовал. В Древней Индии такое допускалось: мужья могли уйти в бездомность. Кроме того не забывайте, что в тот момент он не был ещё пробуждённым.


Я исхожу в рассуждениях не из того - был он пробужденным или нет. Пробужденный как раз не обусловлен нормами социального поведения.




> Естественно. Должен же быть у нас какой-то критерий. Иначе у нас будет не одна сотня Будд и Христов в мире. Просветление по праведной жизни и проверяется.


Топпер. повторюсь - то были наставления данные для лиц с определенными склонностями. Но всё меняется. Сейчас наставления имели бы другую форму и содержание.




> Лекарства - да, не всегда сладкие. Но если тренер по плаванию не умеет плавать, это заставляет задуматься.


Иногда тренер по одному направлению может стать также хорошим тренером и по-другому.




> Так Дхамма в этом мире и была изложенна с т.з. двойственности и для двойственных людей. И мы в большинстве своём пребываем в двойственности. Странно было бы ожидать от недвойственных неучитывания этого обстоятельства. Вот Будда учитывал и не выкидывал никаких фортелей.
> Это насчёт двойственнсоти.


Будда не учитывал. Однако в праджня-парамите такое говориться очень часто. А "фортели" выкидывают только в каждом конкретном случае и в отношении определенного склада ума учеников. Не всегда для того, чтобы ученик быстро понял необходимое - надо заставлять его учить много текстов и пр. Если найти правильный подход (а так в большинстве случаев поступал Кюнле), то реализация достигается очень быстро.




> Ибо у них все пороки унчтоженны и мудрость развита. С т.з. существа достигшего Ниббаны, нет смысла убивать и распутничать, ибо причин для этого, в виде ненависти, алчности или* невежества* нет. Пробуждённый знает, что таким образом он не спасёт ЖС из сансары. А вот проповедовав Восьмеричный Путь это возможно.


В одной из сутр было сказано, что для просветления можно воспользоваться и двумя пунктами из восьми - шаматхой и випасьяной. Вот сутру увы запамятовал. Там были как раз такие перечисления. Для арьев нет смысла совершать убийство и пр., также как нет смысла совершать и обратное. Их состояние вне обусловленности. Просто вне обусловленности. Лучше при этом не заморачиваться разными словами, а просто исходить из этого. Некоторые мотивы Кюнле описаны и в биографии. А пытаться разгадать, что на самом деле он думал.... это можно и голову сломать. Давно это было.




> Говоря откровенно воззрения Ваджраяны противоречат воззрениям Тхеравады.


На внешнем уровне - может быть. На уровне понимания сути - может и не быть. Холиварить действительно не стоит.




> Не могу согласиться с подобными объяснениями.


Не могу согласиться с вашим отрицанием.




> Вот у нас в стане для многих буддистов это и стало уроком, что пить можно (и нужно).


Они просто пошли на поводу своих желаний без должного понимания. В текстах ваджраяны всё расписано достаточно ясно. В том числе можно встретить и рекомендуемые объемы возлияний  :Smilie: 




> Т.е. переводя с русского на русский можно и забухнуть за жизнь ради проповедования Дхаммы?


Всё зависит от конкретной ситуации, конкретных участвующих лиц и пр.




> На абсолютном уровне есть дхаммы. И часть их них неблагие.


Абсолютный уровень невыразим, вне приписок двойственного ума. Если говорить что там есть что-то неблагое, то это попытка  анализировать то, что превосходит концептуальное мышление и заниматься как раз приписками.

----------

Caddy (30.03.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (30.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (30.03.2011)

----------


## Chok Drang

Топпер, прошу прощения, уже убрал картинку под "cut"

----------


## Akaguma

> повторюсь - то были наставления данные для лиц с определенными склонностями. Но всё меняется. Сейчас наставления имели бы другую форму и содержание.


Дык какие другие то? По логике вещей получается: пей, гуляй, веселись или секс, наркотики, рок-н-ролл?

----------


## Chok Drang

> Дык какие другие то? По логике вещей получается: пей, гуляй, веселись или секс, наркотики, рок-н-ролл?


Тогда основная проблема общества была ханжество - он пил, гулял и блудил. Теперь основная проблема общества - разнузданность, он монах, придерживающийся обетов винаи. Он как электричество... кому нужно тепло даёт тепло, кому нужен холод даёт холод.  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (30.03.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Дык какие другие то? По логике вещей получается: пей, гуляй, веселись или секс, наркотики, рок-н-ролл?


Для того, чтобы рассуждать на подобную тему надо хотя бы знать тексты. А еще лучше - не только их читать, но и размышлять. Чтобы говорить с вами на вашем языке - укажите для начала традицию.

Тема закрывается

----------

Caddy (30.03.2011), Dondhup (30.03.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (30.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (30.03.2011)

----------

